# Rollover Pass before and after....



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

The photos were taken from the southwest end of the pass. The first picture was taken in July at sunrise. The second picture was taken late in the afternoon on 10/18/08.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful! both are amazing. i love what you do with your colours - i'm going to learn how to do that. 

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Louis
Great pictures. How did everything go yesterday? I love the color of the sun in the first shot.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy Louis, what a difference....Its going to take a while for that to return. Good shots, I like the first one. The sun looks great.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Not only are most of the buildings gone but so is land. The picture quality is fantastic, couldn't help but notice all that is missing.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

So sad what happened to Bolivar. I find it hard to hold back the tears for their loss.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It's hard to believe that those pic's were taken at the same place.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, cool you thought about the re-shoot to show the diff


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Great job of a historic shot! Sad but true, you just captured history. Any more comparson shots? Very good idea to document what has happened.

SH


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Shed Hunter, I may have some more later. I have to look at the old ones and try to remember where i was standing. I will lood at my old p&s pictures and see if i can find a good comparison shot.


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*black stuff on beach in second shot?*

Great pictures, you captured something that is impossible to describe. Is the black plastic material on the beach the remnants of some beach dune project? How long had it been there if so? Thanks


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

I think they are called "geotubes". They are filled with sand and water. They are permeable so that the water escapes leaving only the sand. Installation was about 10 years ago to help prevent erosion.


----------

